# What are y'all carrying into the woods this year?



## drumbum77 (Aug 31, 2019)

This will be my first year into the woods with a bow. I'll be using an older Mathews DXT shooting VAP Elite arrows with Muzzy Trocars.

What's everyone is carrying this year?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Aug 31, 2019)

I’ll stick something someday sometime somewhere with my Outback again.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Aug 31, 2019)

Well I purchased a new bear bow several months ago...have yet to take it out the card board box. Just haven't had time and it's been so hot and dry here in south ga to put much effort into it. Might not even make bow season this year.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 31, 2019)

PSE Decree TI...Flame thrower for sure...


----------



## divinginn (Aug 31, 2019)

Pse Fang crossbow.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 31, 2019)

I shot a Dxt for about 3 1/2 years. Killed a truck load of deer with it. Shooting a 4-5 year old Mission now. All of them will kill a deer. It's more about the Indian. Good luck this year.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 31, 2019)

Wildgame XB380 xbow and my trusted 1911 45cal as in ALWAYS have & always will.


----------



## strothershwacker (Aug 31, 2019)

Bear Grizzly recurve. Xx75 easton with 250grain Zwickey Eskimos. And a Glock 36.


----------



## tdw3684 (Aug 31, 2019)

Excalibur micro335 xbow.  I wish I could have a regular bow but I can't pull any of the ones I own back right now.  I may get a 50 pound draw weight one after I pay a bill or two.  Will be carrying my thermocell too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 31, 2019)

Bowtech RealmX. Made the change back in the summer and man what a smooth shooting machine.  Cant wait to have this hanging to my left in the tree


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Bowtech Reign 7


----------



## uturn (Aug 31, 2019)

Same Ole!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 1, 2019)

Triax with Montana BG Widow Maker - Shooting FMJ's with either Exodus or Ramcats (likely Ramcats).


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2019)

Karnage Apocalypse Xbow (by Bear)with knockoff shwackers out front......sitting in a tree lounger


----------



## GregoryB. (Sep 1, 2019)

Hoyt Defiant turbo 60 lbs with gold tip arrows and Grim Reaper Hybrids and my Black Widow PSA with some Magnus heads.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2019)

Mathews Z7 extreme , Bloodsport outlaw 350 arrows, muzzy trocar 3 blades.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 1, 2019)

PSE Evolve 31, gold tip arrows and swat broadheads


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 1, 2019)

Bruin Ambush 410 crossbow, Bloodsport Witness bolts tipped with 100 grain Muzzy Trocar HBX broadheads


----------



## Dennis (Sep 1, 2019)

Dalaa recurve with muzzy phantoms


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm cheap.  Barnett's game crusher 330 , Decimator extreme velocity bolts with Rage hypodermic's


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 2, 2019)

PsE Evolve 28, black eagle rampage (300s) vpa 2 blade 125gr. Cbe sight, qadX rest

PSE Rdx 400 20” zombie slayers with 150gr 3in swackers 

Centaur triple carbon elite 53#@27 gold tip velocity XT 340s 100gr insert 190gr TreeShark. Batwings


----------



## Non-Typical (Sep 2, 2019)

Mathews Vertix, HHA Tetra, QAD Ultrarest Integrate MX, Carbon Express Maxima Red SD (350), 100-grain Grim Reaper. I have shot so much that I developed a little tendinitis in my elbow. Can’t wait to be on stand in Northern Missouri the first week of November!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 3, 2019)

'08 PSE Stinger with Cabelas Stalker Xtreme arrows and Slick Tricks


----------



## NBN (Sep 3, 2019)

Prime Rize, GoldTip Pierce 400, and 100 grain Swhackers.


----------



## 1982ace (Sep 3, 2019)

Mathews dxt with Easton axis tipped with those nasty ramcats


----------



## rstallings1979 (Sep 3, 2019)

I haven't found anything any better than my 5 year old obsession phoenix.  I have honestly quit looking. I do not think it would be worth the money to change.


----------



## catch22 (Sep 3, 2019)

my old switchback Xt.  old beman arrows.  old rage mechanicals.  old whisker biscuit. old tru ball release

I dont know if I'll kill anything without something new...


----------



## Duff (Sep 3, 2019)

catch22 said:


> my old switchback Xt.  old beman arrows.  old rage mechanicals.  old whisker biscuit. old tru ball release
> 
> I dont know if I'll kill anything without something new...



Man, you are behind times. I’ll be shootin my Drelin, with old Carbon Extremes and old Rages. You’ll never kill anything with that set up


----------



## gtb3440 (Sep 4, 2019)

Mathews Drenalin, Gold Tip arrows, Muzzy fixed blades.


----------



## Esau (Sep 4, 2019)

Hobow longbow, and Grizzly 2 blade broadheads.


----------



## claydharper (Sep 4, 2019)

Elite impulse 31 and gold tip kinetic kaos arrows.


----------



## rutnbuk (Sep 4, 2019)

50lb 2015 Elite Energy 35- set at 50 lbs since I am only 6'4" 240. LOL.  Slick Tricks tipping the Easton's.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Sep 4, 2019)

Elite Impulse 34 set at 64 with grim reaper whitetail specials


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hoyt Dorado recurve, 57#. 
Easton 2018 Gamegetter tipped with a  190 grain Tree Shark. 
Total arrow weight is 663 grains.


----------



## philtuts (Sep 5, 2019)

2018 Mathews Triax with Rage 2 blades. Deadly.


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sticking with the helim one more year!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 5, 2019)

Hoyt carbon element set at 55 lbs with a 125 grain exodus fixed blade. I might change bows if I get the itch but, whatever I shoot will have that broadhead attached to it


----------



## BowArrow (Sep 5, 2019)

BowTech Realm SR6    QAD Exodus broadhead   Blood Sports shafts    New bow for me five stands up    Ready to Rock at 81 years old


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 5, 2019)

'14 Phoenix, 300 rampage exodus broadhead.


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Sep 6, 2019)

PSE DNA 
black eagle micro diameter arrrows
Rage Hypodermic


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 6, 2019)

Got some new Camo Hunters made up. Reflective yellow wraps, 5” Blaze orange four fletch and 205 grain Simmons Interceptors. If these fly better than my current arrows, they’ll be in my quiver opening week.


----------



## Dewayne w (Sep 7, 2019)

shdw633 said:


> Bruin Ambush 410 crossbow, Bloodsport Witness bolts tipped with 100 grain Muzzy Trocar HBX broadheads


How fast with your arrow choice


----------



## dirttracker84 (Sep 7, 2019)

Mission Craze,HHA,QAD,Goldtip 400's and Rage 100grain Trypans


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 7, 2019)

Elite Impulse  - Black Eagle Zombie Slayers and chisel tip rage


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 7, 2019)

Guys, I broke my wrist a few weeks back and I am having to carry a crossbow, I have never even shot one till day before yesterday, I was totally surprised at how fast it is and how well it shoots. It will be akward to carry and get used to but if something walks by, its had a bad day! This thing is totally not fair! I almost feel guilty for buying it.. Nah!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hoyt CRX32 with Rage Hypodermics.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 7, 2019)

DSGB said:


> '08 PSE Stinger with Cabelas Stalker Xtreme arrows and Slick Tricks


Pse stinger. Maxed.
Walmart arrow
Walmart broadhead.
20 year old Walmart release.


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2019)

PSE Thrive 400 with Victory Decimator bolts topped with Rage


----------



## Jacobp (Sep 8, 2019)

Barnett jackal with rage 125gr


----------



## mike352 (Sep 8, 2019)

Mathews Halon.


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 8, 2019)

First year shooting a compound. Got a great deal on a 2007 Hoyt Avenger.

So I'll be shooting that with Bloodsport Punisher (350) arrows and 100 grain Muzzy Trocars.

The bow, arrows and broad heads are all tuned up and shooting great!

Can't wait until Saturday!


----------



## ninjaneer (Sep 9, 2019)

Switchback and Slick Tricks


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Obsession knightmare


----------



## KBrookinsJr (Sep 10, 2019)

2011 PSE EVO Gold tip arrows Spitfire 3 blade


----------



## JSnake (Sep 10, 2019)

obsession fusion 6, 340 FMJ's, 125g Ramcat/QAD exodus

Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## devolve (Sep 10, 2019)

Hoyt dorado, bear grizzly


----------



## pse hunter (Sep 11, 2019)

a pse carbon air 340 gold tip and 100gr muzzy HB


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 11, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> Hoyt Dorado recurve, 57#.
> Easton 2018 Gamegetter tipped with a  190 grain Tree Shark.
> Total arrow weight is 663 grains.
> View attachment 982089



Will have the TreeSharks on the end of one of my setups as well. 462 grains TAW. Don’t think the deer are going to like it.


----------



## philbo66 (Sep 11, 2019)

Obsession Phoenix with Gold Tip velocity xt wit 125gr Bipolars


----------



## KBrookinsJr (Sep 11, 2019)

devolve said:


> Hoyt dorado, bear grizzly
> View attachment 982680


I’m really thinking of trying traditional soon.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 12, 2019)

1989 Bear whitetails two


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 12, 2019)

Woodsman69 said:


> 1989 Bear whitetails two


I wished that I would have kept mine that I had as a teenager. Killed my first deer with it. Back then it wasn't always a killer, but it was always a shooter.


----------



## longhorncadillac (Sep 14, 2019)

Mathews Z3 with Grim Reaper Whitetail Specials on Black Eagle Renegade arrows.


----------



## Mark K (Sep 14, 2019)

My 2000 Mathews Q2...the deer don’t seem to know they’re dying from a 20 year old bow. If it works...don’t try and fix it.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 15, 2019)

Mathews Q2 with Easton Axis tipped with Muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 15, 2019)

Mark K said:


> My 2000 Mathews Q2...the deer don’t seem to know they’re dying from a 20 year old bow. If it works...don’t try and fix it.


I hunt with a Mathews Q2 also, I've had mine since it came out. ?


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 23, 2019)

Elite Hunter and a Springfield 1911.  I like the speed of the 1911 with a lot of hogs around.


----------



## bullet225ho (Sep 26, 2019)

Darton DS-3800. GT Velocity shafts, Muzzy Phantom 100gn.  Will watch them get woozie and fall over dead within 15 seconds of the shot.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 26, 2019)

Rifle. ?????


----------



## c3chaos (Sep 27, 2019)

2018 PSE Evolve 31, HHA optimizer, maxima reds, and Swhacker 2".


----------



## phillips david 123 (Sep 27, 2019)

Obsession sniper, Gold tip 400's, 100 grain Rage hypodermic and gut hook knife.


----------



## SuperCreech (Oct 1, 2019)

PSE carbon stealth,PSE decree franken bow at 84lbs shooting 433gr fire and ice at 343fps at 28.5dl ,Diabow acuity have all been to the woods with so far this season.hunting with the decree because where I’m hunting at my longest shot is 36 yards and I can stay inside the bullseye ? from 16-34yards while leaving my sight in 25yards .you got to love speed and 118lbs ke isn’t bad either.broadhead is the rage trypan


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Oct 1, 2019)

PSE Ferocity, FMJs tipped with rage hypodermics.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Oct 4, 2019)

Mathews Vertex 78# /  30 inch draw, I shoot easton hexx 260 spine with 100 grain Rage Trypans


----------



## Mason Jar (Oct 10, 2019)

My Bear bow, carbon arrows,  snuff, my wife and plenty to eat and drink.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

mike352 said:


> Mathews Halon.


Going to buy a new one this week


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 19, 2019)

My Ol realm x it is a arrow flinging machine all ready laid one down this season with it


----------



## splatek (Oct 22, 2019)

One of the main reasons I entered into this sport late last year was because I "inherited" a bit of free equipment: 

Xbow: BearX Bruzer FFL - weights just shy of 90 pounds... (JK) but shoots well. I am using barnett headhunter bolts with bloodsport gravediggers. Acquired free of charge. I paid $35 for a new string to be put on.

Compound Bow: Diamond Archery Provider at 60#, Carbon Express Arrows, with Magnus stinger 4 blade. Also, acquired free of charge. I paid $25 to tune it up.

I really like new toys and have almost pulled the trigger on a new bow and a new xbow, but both of these work just fine and it don't make any sense for me to spend that money....


----------



## Wjohnosn (Oct 23, 2019)

Been shootin a matthews sq2 since 2003. Killed bout everthing you can kill round here except a bear and thats going to happen soon. No plans on getting anything else unless I have to


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 23, 2019)

Stumper said:


> Mathews Q2 with Easton Axis tipped with Muzzy 3 blade.


Yep, I picked one of these up for a backup and was needing it within weeks because my string got nicked.
Darn thing is basically exactly the same as my outback and a shooter.
I call it “The mathew” because it’s so old.


----------



## Acarter2018 (Oct 24, 2019)

PSE Brute Force Lite with gold tips and grim reapers.


----------



## Evanschd (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Jim Thunder Child#50@29”
All season with the exception of a meat hunt a time or two with the Lyman Great Plains .54 cal flintlock I built a few years ago


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Nov 4, 2019)

Matthews traverse for me.


----------

